# Newbie 2002 1.8t Quattro 180bhp Owner



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Guys

A massive hello to everyone, i am soon to be the proud owner of a Blue 2002 Audi TT Quattro 180bhp. I'm 23 and i think its fair to say that this will be my 1st dedicated sports car.

Ive had the 1.8t block in a Passat which was very nice indeed so am very excited to say the least about getting behind the wheel of this beautiful beast.

The car has been very well maintained but wanted to ask if there is anything i should look out for or do to the car to prolounge its current state and ensure its a gem for the foreseeable future,

Look forward to your responses

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

welcome to the forum


----------



## TT_me (Sep 5, 2009)

Check car is boosting properl, check tie-bars and suspension.

CHECK THE DASK POD!, make sure the fuel guage matches what the red DIS info display say`s in range.

The dash-pod is a common fault, and not a problem as long as you have FULL Audi service history, as they are normally replaced FOC (See thread about it in this forum).

Other than that just do the usual, check condition of engine oil (a good guide to how the car has been treated).

Check to see if the alarm siren works, Lock car with you inside, then after door lock lights start to flash slowly move about and set alarm off, its not perticularly loud, but you will know if its working or not! (£70 from dealer).

Are you getting it privatly or from a dealer?

HTH

Daz


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome check the cam belt and water pumo have been changedin the last 5 years or 60k miles 
Dont forget to join theTTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

hi thank you all for your responses.

i bought it privately and its had the cambelt done (at 58k miles)

ive got it booked in with Audi for a service as its now due one, however the engine light is now on which is a little worrying but hopefully shouldnt be anything major as the car seems fine. but will get this checked out with Audi when its getting serviced.

one thing about the daspod, the car doesnt have a trip computer! at all. is this normal?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## hollistn (Aug 29, 2009)

Weclome to the site.



> the car doesnt have a trip computer!


Are you saying its not there when you scroll through the functions?


----------



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

no trip computer......

theres no rocker switch on the end of either stalk that would normaly allow me to toggle through the different functions


----------



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

just had a look, the Driver Information Module was a £400 option, looks like my car wasnt spec'd with one


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## St0n3d (Aug 3, 2009)

hello.

Well to begin with avoid audi dealer lol to expensive.

i have noticed in your licence plate is that a P from Portugal?

Cheers St0n3d


----------



## Waterdale (Oct 4, 2009)

Welcome!


----------

